# Best airlines or sites for low airfares to Clark or Manila airports?



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Since some of you Americans or other countries have been there in recent months or last year what are the best sites for low fares to Clark or Manila?
Expedia gave us a good rate but you have to choose each leg of the round trip. By the time that is done in under 5 minutes you go to look at the details and are told "too late" the fare had gone up over $300. Book it now or else. There was no way to choose and book and pay in under 5 minutes. Cheapoair we've used before but not getting many low fares on that site. We are trying to avoid Qatar due to 9-10 hour layovers. Thanks.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I dont know how it functions in USA, but momondo tell all alternatives they find and it seem they check all except Cebu Pacific. Its very convinient how easy it is to check with different search criterias as e g max stops and alternative dates because when making a search then it show diagrams of costs at other dates between same destinations too, and can just clique these lower priced days and make a new search. I havent tested to order though.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

In general Manila is cheaper than Clark. I have used Skyscanner in the pass but in recent years booked direct with the airline. The last 3-4 times I've used Emirates into Clark booking on their app. I'm getting reports that the cost of flights have as much as doubled recently.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree Gary, Manila is cheaper but depends on what you want/need. I always used Qantas as they had direct flights from Brisbane to Manila until 6 years ago,,,,,,, Same flight? I boarded the plane, deposited in Sydney and then direct to Manila, added 2 to 3 hours to the flight.........PAL offered direct flights from Brisbane to Manila with a 45 minute layover in Darwin and guess what? The food and service is the same but PAL was always cheaper but Manila only and not Clarke.

Things change especially these days and I have not jumped on a plane for well over 2 years but my time is coming as I need to leave within the next 8 months, you know the 36 month thing. At the end of the day depends on your final destination as to where you fly to in the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

